# Images Ahoy!! PIRATES 3 Theatrical Publicity Pics



## Clark Kent (Jan 15, 2007)

*Images Ahoy!! PIRATES 3 Theatrical Publicity Pics
By Silent Bob - Mon, 15 Jan 2007 18:02:45 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/31212

Now these look really cool!


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! irates: irate5: irateph3


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 16, 2007)

Ayyyyy that thur be some fine photography! %-}


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 17, 2007)

Holy crap look at the makeup on Chow Yun Fat!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 17, 2007)

Why the hell are you looking at Chow Yun Fat?  Any reasonably red-blooded male should be transfixed by Kiera.
Yowza!

:fanboy: :fanboy: :fanboy:


----------

